

A Factory on Your Kitchen Counter - newbie12
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/21/garden/the-3-d-printer-may-be-the-home-appliance-of-the-future.html?pagewanted=all

======
miked
Three glowing mentions of Obama in the first four paragraphs, plus one more
further down, in an article about 3D printers. Oh, praise his name!

